# My Life Redesign



## Josh DUK (Dec 20, 2019)

_We are currently redesigning My Life – our guide for children with type 1 diabetes. 

We are looking for children aged between 7 and 11 years old, who have recently diagnosed with type 1 diabetes, to provide us with feedback on the new guide, as well as share their experiences. 

If your child would like to get involved in this project, please email us at: mylifemag@diabetes.org.uk_

Best,
Josh DUK


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Dec 30, 2019)

I’ve sent an email.


----------

